# DHCP Lease not renewing

## MoonlitKnight

I've been running Gentoo for a few months, and things have gone relatively well.  I had been using a Linksys router as my DHCP server, but recently, I installed Win2k server and set it up as my DHCP server.

Gentoo will get an address from it with no problem.. however, it seems to not renew the address.  After the lease period expires, the eth0 interface is just shutdown.  I experimented, and ifconfig up would bring the interface up, but I still had no IP.  I poked around more and did a dhcpcd at the command line, and lo & behold, the system grabbed an IP.  

Any ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks, 

Moonlit Knight

----------

## lx

Well I read the manual of dhcpcd and it states:

 *Quote:*   

> BUGS
> 
>        dhcpcd  uses  time(3)  to  calculate  the lease expiration time.  If the system time is changed while the client is running, the lease
> 
>        expiration time may not be predictable.

 

Did you change the time?

or else maybe you can add the option -l to dhcpcd, but I don't have the problem and i'm not using this option. My lease time is two hours, and I never had problems with my connection, so I think its working for me.

Cya lX.

----------

## MoonlitKnight

No.. I definitely didn't change the time.  Normally, I reboot at least 1-2 times a week to go back into WinXP (Financial stuff  :Smile: )  However, this particular week I didn't and when it hit the end of lease time.. it just simply shut the interface down.

Where would I add the -l option?  One of the startup scripts?

Thanks, 

Moonlit Knight

----------

